# Grinding brakes



## Maximafan (Nov 12, 2004)

I changed the rotors and pads on my 95 Maxima last year...and since then have been hearing grinding noises while braking just as the car comes to a stop. I pulled it all apart yesterday, cleaned it...everything looks fine, but the grinding noises continue. 

Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what kind of pads are you using?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Maximafan said:


> I changed the rotors and pads on my 95 Maxima last year...and since then have been hearing grinding noises while braking just as the car comes to a stop. I pulled it all apart yesterday, cleaned it...everything looks fine, but the grinding noises continue.
> 
> Any ideas on what could be causing this?


Did you check the wheel bearings? I've found that more often than not, intermittent or low speed grinding noises are usually dirt in bearings.

The other thing that you may want to check is the clearance between the brake splash shields and the brake rotors. I know this sounds really stupid, but one of my friends' cars had this exact problem: The car was making horrible scraping noises and for a while, we had no idea why. It turned out that the shields had gotten bent somehow and parts of them were gouging the front rotors.


----------



## Maximafan (Nov 12, 2004)

*Response to Radioaktiv - Grinding brakes*



Radioaktiv said:


> what kind of pads are you using?


To be honest, I don't recall. It's higher end pads bought at TIRERACK. I changed the rotors and pads along with a friend who has an identical Maxima...he didn't have any problems with his. 

I think the cheapest alternative at this point may be to buy new pads from the dealer and see if that makes a difference.

Thanks for the thought.

MAXIMAFAN


----------



## Maximafan (Nov 12, 2004)

*Response to ReVerm*



ReVerm said:


> Did you check the wheel bearings? I've found that more often than not, intermittent or low speed grinding noises are usually dirt in bearings.
> 
> The other thing that you may want to check is the clearance between the brake splash shields and the brake rotors. I know this sounds really stupid, but one of my friends' cars had this exact problem: The car was making horrible scraping noises and for a while, we had no idea why. It turned out that the shields had gotten bent somehow and parts of them were gouging the front rotors.



Thanks for the advice on the bearings...I'll check them out. I don't think that the splash shields are the problem...I checked on that early on and didn't find any problems. 

It's really strange...it just sounds like I have no pads left when braking. But the ability to stop has not been diminished.

Thanks again.

MAXIMAFAN


----------

